# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Pakistani Iftar Recipes From all Desi Chef

## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum,
In this holy month of Ramadan...DesiTwist has not only brought the religious information but also the best Recipes from around the world Chef in seafood, poultry, meat, appetizers etc.
Keep Coming as more and more delicious recipes will be coming your way...


The list of Recipes will be according to the post.

----------


## RAHEN

*Fish Fry Recipe*

_Fish Fry Recipe_



*Ingredients*
 * Vegetable oil, for frying
* 1 1/2 to 2 pounds fresh cod
* Salt and pepper
* 1 /2 cup all-purpose unbleached flour
* 2 large eggs
* 2 tablespoons cold water, a splash
* 2 cups plain bread crumbs
* 1/2 teaspoon dried mustard powder
* 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper, a few pinches
* Suggested: 3 disposable pie tins
* Wedged lemons and malt vinegar for topping
*Method:*
 Pour 2-inches of vegetable oil into a large skillet. Place skillet over large burner and heat oil over medium high heat. To check if the oil is hot enough, drop in 1-inch cube of white bread. The bread should brown in a 40 count.
 Cut cod into 4 servings, 6 to 8-ounce portions and season with salt and pepper. Place a couple of scoops of flour in a pie tin. Combine egg and water in second tin. Season plain bread crumbs and mustard and cayenne in the third tin. Coat fish in flour, then egg, and then bread crumbs. Gently set coated fish into hot oil and fry 5 minutes on each side until medium golden brown in color.
 When the fish is evenly golden all over, remove and drain on brown paper sacks.

----------


## coolshoaib

hmmm  seems delicious. I will tell the recipe to my mom, hopefully she will make it for us :-)

----------


## Tulip

wow thanks for another amazing topic rahen  :Big Grin:  I am very glad to find yummy recipes so easily here  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

Thanks...InshaALLAH we will be rewarded for this... :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

*Chicken Cutlets*

_Chicken Cutlets_


*Ingredients:*
4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts (about 6 ounces each)
2/3 cup fine dry bread crumbs
1/3 cup freshly grated Parmesan
2 teaspoons dried basil
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
1 egg, beaten
2 tablespoons milk
1/2 cup flour
2 to 4 tablespoons olive oil for frying 
*Method:*
 1. Rinse the chicken breasts under running water, then place them on a double layer of paper towels and blot them dry. (Be sure to wash your hands well in warm soapy water immediately after handling raw chicken; do the same for any cutting boards or utensils that the meat comes into contact with.)

 2. Place 2 of the chicken breasts inside a large, heavy-duty plastic freezer bag. Partially seal the end of the bag, leaving a slight gap so air can escape. Using the smooth head of a tenderizing mallet or a rolling pin, pound the meat in even strokes, working from the center out (be careful not to tear the plastic), to a uniform thickness of about 1/3 inch. Repeat this process with the remaining chicken in a new plastic bag. Put the pounded cutlets on a plate and set them aside.

 3. Combine the bread crumbs, Parmesan, basil, oregano, salt, and pepper in a shallow medium-size bowl. Stir them to mix. In a separate shallow bowl or pie plate, beat together the egg and milk. Set both of the bowls aside.

 4. Spread the flour on a plate. Arrange the breading ingredients in assembly-line fashion in this order: cutlets, flour, egg mixture, crumb mixture, empty plate. Working one piece at a time, dredge both sides of the cutlet in the flour, knocking off the excess.

 5. Dip both sides of the floured cutlet in the egg mixture.

 6. Coat both sides of the cutlet with the crumb mixture. Set the breaded cutlet on a clean plate and repeat the process with the remaining pieces.

 7. Set a large skillet over medium-high heat and pour in enough olive oil to coat the bottom of the pan, about 2 tablespoons. Heat the oil for 2 to 3 minutes, then add the cutlets. (If your pan isnt large enough to cook 4 chicken breasts at once, cook them in batches rather than overcrowd the pan.) Fry each side for 2 1/2 to 3 minutes, turning once, until the chicken is browned and cooked through. (To test, make a small cut in the center of the meat; there shouldnt be any traces of pink.) Remove the cutlets from the heat and serve. Makes 4 servings.

 8. Make the tangy-sweet honey mustard dipping sauce: Stir together 1/4 cup deli-style mustard, 3 tablespoons sour cream, and 1 to 1 1/3 tablespoons honey, to taste.

----------


## RAHEN

*Calcutta Chicken Roll*

_Calcutta Chicken Roll_





*Ingredients:*
_Chicken:_
*500 gms boneless chicken, skinned & cut into 2? cubes
*250 gms (2 cups) yogurt / curd
*3 tbsp tandoori chicken masala
*½ tsp nutmeg powder
*salt to taste
*2 tsp mustard oil
*1 tbsp butter
*1 tsp coriander leaves, finely chopped (optional)

_Parathas:_
 *1 ½ cup plain flour (maida)
*1 tsp oil
*1 tsp salt (to taste)
*½ cup water (as required, for kneading dough)
*3 eggs
*white oil, to fry the parathas


_Assembling:_


 *2 large onions, finely sliced (lengthwise)
*2 green chillies, finely chopped
*tomato sauce
*chat masala
*1 lemon, halved


*Method:*

_Chicken stuffing:_
 1. Wash the chicken cubes and beat a little with a kitchen knife.

2. Sprinkle salt, lime juice and mustard oil over the chicken pieces and rub altogether.

3. Add tandoori chicken masala and the nutmeg powder.

4. Whip the yogurt & pour over the chicken cubes, add the chopped coriander leaves and mix well. Marinate for at least 30 minutes.

5. Take a non-stick pan and melt butter. Take out the chicken cubes from the marinade and fry them till tender and cooked thoroughly.

_Making parathas (for roll):_
 1. Beat the eggs well with a little salt and keep aside.

2. Sift the flour, add salt and oil and knead to form a soft dough. Divide the dough into roundels (the roundels will be slightly bigger than those for making roti / chapatti).

3. Take a rolling board, and roll out a circular paratha (a little thicker than ordinary roti / chapati).

4. Heat tawa / griddle and place the paratha on the heated tawa / gridldle. Cook one side then flip to cook the other side.

5. Pour 1 tsp oil on the tawa / griddle and coat the parantha with the oil. Keep aside.

6. Add 1 tsp of oil again on the tawa / griddle and pour a little portion of beaten egg on the tawa / griddle. Quickly put a paratha on the egg and allow the egg to set.

7. Flip the paratha over to the other side (egg side up) and cook till both sides are evenly fried.

8. Remove the fried paratha from tawa / griddle. Keep aside.


_Assembling the roll:_
 1. Place the paratha (egg side up) on a serving plate and lay a portion of the cooked chicken pieces in a straight line in the middle of the paratha.

2. Place sliced onions, chopped green chillies on the chicken cubes, add tomato sauce and sprinkle chat masala. Finally squeeze the lemon on the chicken cubes.

3. Roll the paratha with the chicken stuffing firmly so that the chicken cubes do not fall.

4. Wrap the roll in a tissue paper and serve hot with tomato sauce / chilli sauce.

----------


## RAHEN

*Finger Fish*

_Finger Fish_

 *
Ingredients*:
* 400 g fillets of white fish, partially thawed
* 120 g breadcrumbs
* 2 tbsp grated parmesan cheese
* 1 tbsp chopped fresh parsley
* 1 tsp grated lemon peel
* ½ tsp paprika
* ½ tsp dried thyme
* ¼ tsp garlic salt
* 150 ml double cream
* 1 egg
* 100 ml plain flour
* 100 ml vegetable oil
* freshly ground pepper
* salt
*Method:*
Step 1:
Prepare the fillets Cut the cod fillets into strips and set aside.

Step 2:
Make the coating Place the breadcrumbs in a bowl, and season with some pepper and salt. Add the parsely, parmesan cheese, garlic salt, lemon peel, paprika and thyme and mix them together thoroughly.

Step 3:
Beat the egg In a separate bowl, pour in the egg and the cream. Beat them together with a fork.


 Step 4:
Prepare the flour Put the flour in a bowl ready to coat the fish.

Step 5:
Coat the fish Lightly dust the fillets in the flour. Then dip them into the egg and cream and finally coat it with the breadcrumb mixture.

Step 6:
Fry the fingers Now you have your fish fingers ready, take a frying pan and heat up the vegetable oil over a moderate heat. When hot place the fingers in the pan. Turn them over and cook until the fish flakes easily and the breadcrumbs are a golden brown.

Step 7:
Drain the fingers Take them out with a slotted spoon and place on kitchen paper to drain off any excess oil.

Step 8:
Serve up Place on plates and serve with lemon wedges and chips.

----------


## Tulip

wow rahen, thanx a ton buddy :hug;

----------


## RAHEN

most welcome dear...

----------


## Tulip

Waiting for more... :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

*Keema Biryani*

 

*Ingredients Of Keema Biryani*

1/2 kg rice,( half Boiled with 1tsp cumin seeds, salt and bay leaves)1 kg mince2 tbsp red chili powderSalt to taste1/2 cup oil2 onions, sliced1/2 bunch mint leaves, chopped6 green chillies, whole2 tbsp garlic ginger paste2 tbsp whole all spices (black pepper, cloves, cardamoms and cinnamon stick)5-6 tomatoes, chopped1/2 cup dry plums1/2 bunch coriander leaves, chopped1 tsp coriander powder1 tsp cumin powder1 tbsp all spices powder (garam masala)Few Bay leaves
*Method Of Keema Biryani*

Heat the oil in a pan and fry the onions, when they are light brown in color then add whole spices and bay leaves and allow to splutter.Mix in the minced meat and the ginger-garlic paste and fry for 6-7 minutes over a medium heat.Once the mince is nicely fried, mix in the tomatoes, plums, salt, cumin powder, red chili powder, all spices powder, coriander powder and cook it covered on low flame till all water dries up and mince is cooked.In other pan put some oil in bottom and then place cooked mince, green chilies, mint and coriander leaves and cover it with half cooked rice.Seal the pan with its cover and put the biryani on dum for 5- 15 minutes. Serve hot with khuchoomer salad and raita.
*Tip:* If you are cooking 1 kg rice then you must take 2kg mince. Mince should always be double in quantity.

----------


## RAHEN

*Anarkali Biryani*

 

*Ingredients of Anarkali Biryani
* 
1/2 kg rice375 gm boneless chicken250 gm yogurt5 green chilies, chopped2 tomatoes, chopped2 onion, thinly sliced2 tbsp garlic ginger paste1/2 tsp jailfel and jalwatrey powder1/4 bunch fresh coriander, chopped1/4 bunch mint leaves, chopped8 whole black pepper6 cloves1 tbsp cumin seeds4 green cardamoms4 sticks cinnamon20 cashew nuts20 pistachios20 chilghozas1 tsp red food colorFew bay leaves2 tbsp crushed pomegranate seeds (anardana)50 gm dry plums1 tsp cumin powder2 tbsp red chili powder1 tsp turmeric powder2 tbsp kewraSalt to taste1 cup ghee
*Method Of Anarkali Biryani*

Heat 1 cup ghee in a pan, add big and small cardamoms, cloves, bay leaves, 2 cinnamon sticks and whole black pepper and fry it for 1-2 minutes.Add garlic and ginger paste and onions together. Let them cook till they change color in light brown, then add1 tsp cumin seeds. Now cook it till the onions change its color into golden brown.Add tomatoes and green chilies and lower the flame. Cook it for 2-3 minutes and then add 1 1/2 red chili powder, 1 tsp cumin powder, 1 tsp turmeric powder and salt. Mix it and then add yogurt.In a bowl marinate chicken with 1/2 tsp garlic ginger paste, salt, 1 tsp red food color, 1 tsp red chili powder, 1/2 tsp turmeric powder, 1/2 tsp cumin powder and mix it well with your hands.In a pan heat little oil and sauté the marinated chicken for 4-5 minutes. Remove it from heat.In other pan heat 1 tbsp ghee and roast all the nuts in it till they change their color in light golden. Remove them from heat.In a wok heat water for rice. Add bay leaves, 2 cinnamon sticks, 1/4 tsp cumin seeds and salt in water. When water starts boiling add rice.In a gravy add layer of chicken, coriander and mint leaves, dry plums and pomegranate seeds. When rice are half cooked add layer of  drained rice on gravy. Then add roasted nuts and remaining rice.Add kewra and 2 tbsp ghee on top and now cook it covered. First increase the heat for 1 minute and when steam forms then lower the heat and put the biryani on dum for 10-15 minutes.Serve hot with raita and salad

----------


## RAHEN

*Some Recipes From UAE chef*

*Chicken Fateh*

_Ingredients_
  100 gms boneless chicken, boiled and shredded
  1/4 piece of large Arabic bread, cut into small pieces and roasted till brown
  1 clove garlic, chopped
  Salt and white pepper, to taste
  Cumin and red chilli powders, a pinch each
  20 gms boiled chickpeas
  10 gms pine nuts
  1 tbsp each, chicken stock and hot ghee

_For yoghurt sauce, mix together:_
  60 gms yoghurt
  20 gms tahina
  2 cloves garlic, minced
  Salt and white pepper, to taste
  Juice of 1 lemon

_Method_
Put bread in a large salad bowl and drizzle chicken stock over. Add chicken, half the chickpeas and garlic and toss well. Season with salt and pepper and add yoghurt sauce, and remaining chickpeas, pine nuts, cumin and chilli powders. Drizzle ghee and serve hot.

  - _Recipe by Chef Samer Zin Aldeen, Carlton Tower Hotel, Dubai


---------------------------------------------------
_


*Lamb Liver with Lemon Sauce*

_Ingredients_
  300 gms lamb liver, cubed
  60 gms sliced onion
  30 gms chopped garlic
  Salt, cumin powder and white pepper, to taste
  2 tsp ghee
  Juice of 1 lemon
  1 tbsp chopped coriander
  2 tsp pomegranate juice

_Method_
Heat ghee in a saucepan and saute onion and garlic until brown. Add lamb liver, salt and pepper and cook for another 10 minutes. Add lemon and pomegranate juices and cumin powder. Mix well and garnish with coriander. Serve hot with pickles.


------------------------------------------------

*Chicken Tikka Turnovers*

_Ingredients_
  150 gms chicken breast, cubed
  30 gms each, sliced tomato and onion
  1/2 tsp each, garam masala powder, orange colour, powdered black salt, chaat   masala and Kashmiri chilli powder
  1 large cardamom, crushed
  100 ml yoghurt
  Juice of 1 lemon
  1 green chilli, chopped
  1 sprig coriander, chopped
  Salt, to taste
  200 gms readymade puff pastry sheet
  1 tbsp oil
  Cornflour paste, for sealing

_Method_
Marinate chicken in a mixture of yoghurt, chilli powder, cardamom, black salt, orange colour, garam masala, lemon juice, chaat masala and salt overnight. Chargrill it and shred it to pieces. 

 Heat oil in a wok and saute onion. Add chicken, tomato, green chilli and coriander. Saute well. Cool and chill the chicken mixture.

Roll out puff pastry and cut into circles with an 8-cm diametre cutter. Place a portion of chicken mixture on each circle and fold it into a half-moon shape. Seal edges with cornflour. Bake all the pies in a moderately heated oven for 15-20 minutes or until golden brown. Serve with mint chutney

------------------------------------

*Chicken Kofta with Tahina Sauce*
_Serves 4_

_Ingredients_
_For the kofta:_
  500 gms chicken mince
  100 gms finely-chopped onion
  25 gms finely-chopped parsley
  Cinnamon and sumac powders, a pinch each
  1/2 tsp black pepper
  1 egg, whisked
  Ghee, for basting
  100 ml tahina sauce

_Method_ 
Mix all the ingredients for the kofta and make a sausage-like roll between your palms. Baste it with ghee and grill it till cooked. Brush ghee while it cooks to ensure that it does not stick to the baking tray. When done, drizzle tahina sauce on top and sprinkle some sumac powder. Serve with rocca salad and qubz.

----------------------------------------------------------

*Kofta Maa Patata*
_Five portions_ 

_Ingredients_
  1 kg lamb mince 
  100 gms each, grounded onion and chopped parsley
  50 gms chopped mint
  80 gms of readymade mixed Arabic spice* 
  Salt and pepper, to taste
  500 gms sliced potatoes
  200 gms sliced tomato
  80 gms tomato paste
  100 ml chicken stock 
  Salt and pepper, to taste

_Method_
Mix meat with onion, parsley, mint, Arabic spices, salt and pepper. Spread it out on a roasting tray and put it in a preheated oven for 20 minutes at 3500F. Remove the tray, place a layer of potatoes on top of the meat, followed by a layer of tomato on top of the potato slices. 

Pour chicken stock over the tomato and slather with tomato paste. Place the tray back in the oven for 15 minutes or till potato is cooked. Remove, slice the kofta into long chunks and serve along with the gravy in the tray.

*Note:* 
_Arabic spice is a mixture of sweet pepper, cinnamon, cardamom and cumin powders.   It is available at Lebanese grocery counters

----------------------------------------------------

_*Pho Phea Tod*
_Servesaa 6_ 

_Ingredients_
  500 gms readymade egg roll sheets
  100 gms glass noodles, soaked until soft and cut into short lengths
  200 gms ground chicken
  1 egg
  1/2 cup each, shredded cabbage and carrot
  5-6 dried mushrooms, chopped
  1/2 tbsp black pepper
  2 tsp salt
  1 tbsp chopped garlic
  Oil, for frying

_Method_
Mix chicken, egg, cabbage, carrot, mushroom, garlic, pepper and salt together and then add noodles and mix well. Heat 3 tbsp oil and saute chicken mixture till dry. Keep aside and let it cool. Place a tablespoonful of the filling on an egg roll sheet and fold it half way. Fold in the edges and roll it again to ensure that all the edges are sealed tightly. Deep-fry in hot oil over low heat until golden brown and crispy. Serve.

-----------------------------------------------------

----------


## RAHEN

*Omelette Vegetable Rolls*

*INGREDIENTS*:
*   1 tbsp sunflower oil
* 1 carrot , thinly shredded
* 120g pack shiitake mushrooms , stems removed and thinly sliced
* 100g bag bean sprouts
* 3 spring onions , thinly sliced
* knob of ginger , peeled and finely grated
* 1 garlic clove, chopped or grated
* soy sauce
* 3 eggs beaten with 1 tsp sunflower oil

*METHOD*:
1. Heat the oil in a wok and stir-fry the carrot and mushrooms for 2 mins until just starting to soften. Add the beansprouts, onions, ginger and garlic and stir-fry for another 1-2 mins or until the beansprouts are starting to turn transparent. Season with the soy sauce and set aside. Can be made up to 4 hrs ahead.

2. Heat a medium frying pan, add a little oil, then tip out the excess. Pour in a little of the egg and swirl around the pan to make a thin, even layer. Fry for 30 secs or until the edges turn golden, then flip over with a palette knife for another 10 secs. Slide out onto greaseproof paper and repeat until you have made six pancakes. Can be made up to a day ahead.

3. Cut each pancake in half. Spoon a little of the veg mix in the centre of the half-moon of pancake and roll up, tucking in the edges. Steam briefly to heat the rolls just before serving or microwave on High for 30 secs.

----------


## RAHEN

*Potato Stuffed Green chillies*

Potato Stuffed Green chillies





*Ingredients:*
Green long Mirch [chilies]  4 big ones
Potatoes  2 medium size
Besan (Bengal gram flour)  ½ cup
Cumin seeds  1 tsp
Mustard Seeds -1 tsp
Asafoetida (Hing) powder -1/4 tsp
Olive oil  4 tbsp
Turmeric powder-1/2 tsp
Red chili powder  1 tsp
Coriander powder  1 tbsp
Garam masala powder  ½ tsp
Amchur powder (dried mango powder)  ½ tbsp
Kitchen King masala  1 tsp
Salt as per taste




*Method:*
1. Wash and dry green mirch. Make a slit lengthwise in the mirch and remove all the seeds.

2. Boil and peel potatoes and keep aside.

3. In a pan heat 2 tbsp oil. Add cumin seeds, mustard seeds and asafoetida powder. When it crackles, add boiled potatoes and mash it. Sauté for another 2-3 minutes mix well and cover the pan with the lid. Turn the heat to medium-low for 2 minutes.

4. Add one spoon at a time besan to the potatoes and mix well. After adding all the besan to the pan, cover it for 4-5 minutes to cook the besan thoroughly. Add all dry spices (turmeric powder, red chili powder, coriander powder, garam masala powder, amchur powder and salt). Mix well and cook for a minute. Stuffing is ready.

5. Take the stuffing off the flame and cool it down.

6. Preheat oven at 375 degrees for bake.

7. with the help of dry spoon fill up the mirch with stuffing. Arrange stuffed mirch in an oven proof shallow pan, drizzle 1 tbsp vegetable oil and bake it in the oven for 15 minutes. Keep checking few times.
 Once done, enjoy with fresh roti or paratha

----------


## RAHEN

*Corn Fritters*

*Corn Fritters*





*Ingredients:*
 * 2 cups fresh corn kernels*
* 2 tablespoons finely chopped bell pepper, optional
* 2 tablespoons finely chopped red onion, optional
* 1/4 cup sugar
* 1/2 teaspoon salt
* 1 teaspoon baking powder
* 1/2 cup flour
* 2 large eggs
* 1 tablespoon butter, melted
* 1/3 cup half and half (or milk)




*Method:*
 Cut corn from cob;* set aside. If using onion and pepper, finely chop and set aside.


 Stir together sugar, salt, baking powder, and flour; set aside.
 Whisk together eggs, melted butter and half and half (or milk). Add sugar and flour mixture and stir gently. Fold in corn and other optional vegetables.


 Heat non-stick griddle over medium-low heat; (spray with non-stick spray as needed to prevent fritters from sticking). Drop about 2 tablespoons batter onto hot griddle. Using the back of a spoon, gently spread batter out to create a 4-inch circle. Cook 2-3 minutes, gently flip fritter and cook 1-2 minutes longer or until golden brown. Serve warm with suggestions below.


 Corn fritters were a harvest favorite of pioneers and they are prized by Gourmets today. Depending on what they are served with, use them as an appetizer, breakfast dish, supper entrée, or as a side dish. There are two types of fritters: 

1) deep fried doughy lumps, and 

2) those that resemble a thinner pancake. This recipe is the less fattening pancake variety. 

Recipe makes approximately 15 4-inch pancakes, serves approximately 5


 * Stand corn cob on end; slide a sharp knife down the cob, slicing off the top half of the kernels; turn the knife over and using the dull side of knife, scrape the remaining kernels and milky starch from the cob of corn. If fresh corn is not available, drained canned corn or frozen corn will work.


 - Plain fritters (made without the onion and pepper) are excellent plain, sprinkled with powdered sugar, or served with syrup.

- Fritters made savory with onion and pepper are nice with fresh tomatoes, or Crab Topping: Drain and pat dry approximately 6-ounces lump crab meat, gently stir in 1/2 cup sour cream, 2 tablespoons snipped fresh chives, 1/4 teaspoon white pepper, 1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper, salt to taste. Spoon over fritters.

----------


## Tulip

wow lovely recipes rahen, thanks girl.  :Smile:

----------


## desiprincess3456

wow yummy recipes,  :Smile:  looks and sounds delicious all of them

----------


## mrbaazi

Omelette Vegetable Rolls is best for the way

----------


## RAHEN

Here's a great recipe for '*Mushroom and corn'** soup*. I hope you enjoy it.
by chef nadia

*Ingredients: 
*A boiled shredded chicken 
1 green pepper, cubed 
1 small can of mushroom 
1 can of sweetcorn 
1 chopped onion 
1 clove minced garlic 
3 large spoons flour 
3 large spoons powdered milk 
3 large spoons Oat 
1 cube chicken stock 
1 large spoon of chopped coriander 
Salt, pepper and cumin to taste 

*Method:* 
1. Fry one chopped onion with a little oil then add the crushed garlic, mushrooms, green pepper, sweetcorn, stock cube and chicken to the pan. Cook on low heat. 
2. In a separate bowl, mix three large spoons of flour, powdered milk and oats. Stir well and add to the pan, then add enough water to cover ingredients. 
3. Cook for 45 minutes, garnish with coriander and serve.


*onion soup (fat burner).*
 by chef nadia
this is a lovely simple recipe for onion soup and it's very low in calories.

Ingredients:
3 tablespoons butter
4/5 mild medium onions, thinly sliced
1 tablespoon flour
40oz of water (just over a litre)

Method: Melt butter in a pan, over a medium heat. Add the onions and saute until golden in color, for about 8 minutes.
Sprinkle the flour in and slowly add the water.
Add salt and pepper (optional), if the onion is quite sharp use some brown sugar to offset the taste.
Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for 25 to 30 minutes.

Serve with French bread or eat alone.

----------


## RAHEN

*This is my favourite...i love it in ramadan*

*Luqaimat (dumplings)*

              Try this mouthwatering sweet dish this Ramadan

 
Luqaimat (dumplings)

*Ingredients*


      Yeast 1tbs  
Sugar 1/2 tbs 
 Flour  1 cup 
 Plain yogurt 180gm
  Cardamom 1tbs 
 Saffron 1tbs  
Potato 1small
 Oil  For frying  

 For syrup 


 Sugar 1 cup  Water 1 ltr  Lemon juice 1lime *Preparation*

 1. In ¾ cup of lukewarm water, add sugar and yeast and stir well. Put aside for about half an hour until a thick layer of froth forms over the yeast mixture. 
2. Take a large bowl, add the flour and salt and mix well. Then add yogurt, cardamon, saffron and yeast mixture and stir well until you get a sticky batter. (Use a food processor if difficult to mix by hand.) Cover and keep somewhere warm for about 4-6 hours.
3. Boil the potatoes. Once cooked, peel and mash then add the mashed potato mixture to the raised dough. 
4. Heat oil (to deep fry) in a pan or wok until it really gets hot.
5. Using a tablespoon, take a small amount of mixture and carefully drop it in the oil. (On hitting the oil, the balls will puff up and become round-ish in shape.) 
6. Deep fry them until they turn golden on all sides then remove from the oil with a slotted spoon and place on kitchen towel to drain.
7. Repeat the process until all the batter is fried into dumplings.
8. Transfer into serving dish and cover with syrup as desired (recipe below). 
*
Preparation (syrup)*

1. Put the water in a pan with the sugar and place over a medium heat
2. Bring to boil and allow to boil for ten minutes, removing the froth as it appears. 
3. Add the lemon juice and leave to simmer for ten minutes. 
4. Pour it over the fried dumplings and serve warm or cold.

Recipe courtesy
 Chef: Hani Al Farran

----------


## Muzna

nice reciepes  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

ohh..couldnot add much in this threa.d.

----------


## tt

wow....so many tasty recipies here

----------

